# Rat Count



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

So, let's do a rat count. I am guessing that between all members here, there are hundreds of rats. So, add the number of rats in your mischief to the number from the previous poster so as to get a tally of the number of rats associated with this forum.

I'll begin.

5


----------



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

with my 2 it would make 7


----------



## the_musical_fruit (May 6, 2013)

7 + 2 = 9
(Soon to be 3!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

Plus 1
10

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

+3

13


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

+ 2 = 15


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

+4 = 19

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

+ 3 = 22


----------



## porkchopf150 (Jan 25, 2013)

+3 = 25


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassidyrose (May 5, 2013)

22+2=24


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

24 + 8 = 32


----------



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

32 + 2 = 34


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, and if you count my roommate who has an account on here but hasn't be on in like... 8 months, 34 + 5 = 39.


----------



## TygerLynx (Apr 4, 2013)

39 + 2 = 41!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

41+3=44


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladybugnpeach (Apr 3, 2013)

44+2=46


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

My Boo and Blinkin bring us to 48. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Boots, Luna, Myla and Tink make it 52!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

57!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

59


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

63!


----------



## twizzle (Aug 6, 2012)

+4 = 67


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

+6 = 73


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

+4 = 77


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

77 + 8 = 85


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

85+2=87


----------



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

87+3=90


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

+ 3 = 93


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stacibolluyt (Oct 4, 2012)

+7 is 100!!


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

And I make it 117 x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

+ 3 = 120


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

117 + 2 

I make it 119 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dana A (May 13, 2013)

Nibbles and Trixie makes it 121


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ooops, I think we had two overlapping responses. We should be at 123, for whoever's next.


----------



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

123+7= *130*!


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

132!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Plus my 5 = 137.


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

Plus MY 5! = 142


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

My 3 make it 145 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

+3 makes 148 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have my 3 to add = 151!


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

151+1=152


----------



## Cashew1992 (May 18, 2012)

I've got 3  

152+3=155


----------



## madisonsale (Feb 9, 2013)

155 + 2 = 157


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

157 + 3 = 160


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

160 + 6 = 166


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

166+3 = 169! Yay!


----------



## Kuro (Oct 25, 2012)

169+3 = 172


----------



## MyRattieBoyz (May 27, 2013)

172+2=174


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

Plus my boyfriend's and my mom's rats = 177


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

My boys Loki and Thor make 179!


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

Blanch and Ruby make it 181!


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

My 3 girls+2 boys and 9 babies makes 195


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I've got 3 = 198


----------



## mcdougal7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Shorty, Sally, Fiona, and Tiny Dancer = 202


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Little and peanut = 204

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

My 5 females make 209!!


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

my three make it 212


----------



## bsash (Apr 17, 2013)

212+12=224!


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I have 4 and my girlfriend has 4, so that makes 232!


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

232+3= 235 (I have two at the moment but my mum is getting a rat today )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## threelittleratties (May 7, 2013)

235+3=238 (im getting one more this weekend)


----------



## flamegurl (Apr 30, 2013)

My girls peppers and mocha, 238 + 2=240!!


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Wow, just among about 60 people we have over 200 rats! Thats awesome


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

2+240=242
I have one right now but will be getting another this weekend


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

242 + 5 = 247!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hjmaxwell (Feb 5, 2013)

247 + 5= 252!


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

252+my 10=262


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

I got more rats.
262 + 7 = 269


----------



## applekiwi1992 (Aug 3, 2012)

269+6=275


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

275+2=277


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

280


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

